# The Elgin Catalog Collective (28" wheeled bikes)



## Balloontyre (May 7, 2014)

Hi All,
I'll be posting 1920-1933 Sears Elgin bicycle catalog pages. There were 2 catalogs per year with some seasonal sales catalogs also (NORMALLY FEATURED BIKES NOT IN BIG BOOK). If you have some that you can share that would be great. I have most years, missing 1932 and 1933.

Sears big book #141 Fall Winter 1920


----------



## bricycle (May 7, 2014)

...huh, "motorbike" model is esentially a basic (coaster)1920 Chief.   Note: the "Majestic" (another older model) pedals. This is sporting the coveted 4 sided quad supported drop stand and Chief chainwheel, and Chief style saddle, front fork.


----------



## bricycle (May 7, 2014)

...huh, this is the FIRST time ever I've seen tires available for the "Smith" style Motor Wheel. kool...


----------



## Balloontyre (May 7, 2014)

*Spring Summer 1921*

From Sears big book #142, Spring Summer 1921


----------



## bricycle (May 7, 2014)

...why the drastic price reductions from the previous year?


----------



## Oldnut (May 7, 2014)

bricycle said:


> ...huh, "motorbike" model is esentially a basic (coaster)1920 Chief.   Note: the "Majestic" (another older model) pedals. This is sporting the coveted 4 sided quad supported drop stand and Chief chainwheel, and Chief style saddle, front fork.




Yea looks davis deep fenders,dropstand,frame hmm


----------



## ejlwheels (May 7, 2014)

bricycle said:


> ...why the drastic price reductions from the previous year?





This price swing was noted and explained on page 27 of the
"Show your Davis built bicycles" thread...


----------



## Balloontyre (May 8, 2014)

*Fall Winter 1921*

Sears Big Book #143, Fall Winter 1921


----------



## bricycle (May 8, 2014)

ejlwheels said:


> This price swing was noted and explained on page 27 of the
> "Show your Davis built bicycles" thread...




thank you....


----------



## Balloontyre (May 8, 2014)

*Fall Winter 1921*

Sears big book #143, Fall Winter 1921, Disregard above post#8


----------



## bricycle (May 8, 2014)

...so is that where the term "Sew-on" tires came from?
I like the "tire plaster"
Notice all the bikes (except the Kenwood) are using the "Bulldog" grips......
The correct term for "tillers" is *"V"* bars.


----------



## Balloontyre (May 8, 2014)

*Spring Summer 1922*

Sears big book, Spring Summer 1922.

Check out the Juvi boys on bottom left of pg#738,


----------



## bricycle (May 8, 2014)

the juvi boys is cheaper..they sold more of them


----------



## Balloontyre (May 8, 2014)

bricycle said:


> the juvi boys is cheaper..they sold more of them



Looks like a Harley, just scrap the badge


----------



## bricycle (May 8, 2014)

I had one of those!!!!! Sold it to a CABE'r...


----------



## Balloontyre (May 9, 2014)

*Fall Winter 1923*

Sears big book #147, Fall Winter 1923.


----------



## Balloontyre (May 12, 2014)

*Spring Summer 1924*

Sears big book #148, Spring Summer 1924


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 12, 2014)

There's something about the basic, diamond frame ones that appeals to me. 

The touch-up paints are also interesting, especially the aluminum enamels. I wonder how good they were and if they're anything like the "chrome" paints we have today. I actually use some of those paints for patching pitting on chrome rims. It seems to prevent rust reasonably well, but paint never seems to nail down the plated look just right.


----------



## Balloontyre (May 13, 2014)

*Fall Winter 1924 1925*

Sears big book, Fall Winter 1924 1925.


----------



## Balloontyre (May 15, 2014)

*Spring Summer 1925, Billy Boy Bicycle*

Sears big book, Spring Summer 1925.


----------



## bricycle (May 15, 2014)

interesting to see both "snowflake" style chainwheels and also the holes around the edge wheel too!


----------



## Balloontyre (May 19, 2014)

*Spring Summer 1926*

Sears big book, Spring Summer 1926


----------



## Balloontyre (May 23, 2014)

*Fall Winter 1926 1927*

Sears big book, Fall Winter 1926 1927


----------



## mike j (May 23, 2014)

Great stuff as always, interesting that they're still selling that "lightweight" kero lamp in 26-27. Wonder how long sold that for?


----------



## Balloontyre (May 27, 2014)

*NEED 1932 and 1933*

Please post,  if any one has big book from 32 or 33. Also seasonal fliers from any year.
Thank you.


----------



## Balloontyre (May 28, 2014)

*Spring Summer 1927*

Sears big book, Spring Summer 1927


----------



## carlitos60 (May 28, 2014)

*Just Wondering!*

Great Job!  Nice to Know Info!!!!  
It Explains my Statement way back; that ELGIN was the Follow Up for the CHIEF!!!!!

What Year They CHANGED Frames on the Double Bars???
Whether the Bottom Bar ends on the Head Tube or on the Bottom Tube!!!


----------

